# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Need help...

## Galathilien

Hi
I was wondering if anyone here could help me to learn finnish. I've heard it couple of times and it sounds great, so i would really like to learn at least basic things, so if it's not a problem...  ::

----------


## Zhenya

Sure I can help you get started! It's a wonderfully efficient and neat language when it comes to grammar... 
Been reading Tolkien have you? Darn Nordic-Finnish copyer!

----------


## Galathilien

Thanks alot! Yes, it is, so i heard... It's totaly unic...
Yes, Tolkien is my fav writer... lol

----------


## Cyberellium

I would also be interested to start learning Finnish too. 
I got a book out on Monday which I am reading (Finnish an essential grammar by Fred Karlsson) to help me get started as well. 
Спасебо!

----------


## Zhenya

Do you know anything about the finnish language, do you know any basics, like wordsteems and so on...?

----------

